# [Marvel Zombies] Parker + MJ



## TheLe (Jan 30, 2007)

How messed up is THIS?

Image here: http://www.toymania.com/news/messages/9030.shtml

January 2007 - Diamond Select Toys has announced a new addition to their Marvel Milestones statue series:







MARVEL MILESTONES ZOMBIE SPIDER-MAN & MARY JANE STATUE

From the best-selling Marvel Zombies mini-series comes this horror-filled interpretation of what can only be called the wedding of the century! This nine-inch statue, based on the cover of Marvel Zombies #5, was sculpted by Rudy Garcia and is limited to 2,000 pieces – each featuring a hand-numbered base with matching box and Certificate of Authenticity.

SRP $125.00



~Le


----------



## Klaus (Jan 30, 2007)

Marvel Zombies is one of the most atrocious ideas to come from Marvel since Joe Quesada became EiC.


----------



## TheLe (Jan 30, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Marvel Zombies is one of the most atrocious ideas to come from Marvel since Joe Quesada became EiC.




I dunno. I think "Avengers Disassembled" was pretty awful. What a ripoff...

`Le


----------



## Klaus (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, but Marvel Zombies is just damaging to their own properties. It's like Marvel is willingly pushing away potential new readers by putting out such revolting imagery. Imagine a potential fan wanting to try a Spiderman comic after watching Spidey I, II or III, then going to a comic store and seeing Spiderman holding a half-eaten Mary Jane on a cover... yeesh!


----------



## ByteRynn (Jan 31, 2007)

Hurting?  I think fans will look at the rotting zombie cover and think, "I can have both Spider-man AND zombie fun?  AWESOME!"

I think Marvel Zombies has been great, and I have not seen anything to disuade me from purchasing anything with the Marvel Zombies logo on it.


----------



## TheLe (Jan 31, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Marvel Zombies is just damaging to their own properties. It's like Marvel is willingly pushing away potential new readers by putting out such revolting imagery. Imagine a potential fan wanting to try a Spiderman comic after watching Spidey I, II or III, then going to a comic store and seeing Spiderman holding a half-eaten Mary Jane on a cover... yeesh!




I dunno about that. I think "the clones of spider-man" and "5 Jim Lee X-men #1 covers" did far more damage to Marvel than a miniseries on zombies.

And honestly, comics have moved away from being "for kids" long ago. The death of the "comics code" is just one example of what I mean.

I do see where you are going with this though -- this particular statue is quite terrifying and may be slightly beyond "good taste" if the comic store owner decides to put it on display. But I think the "Marvel Zombies" concept isn't any worse than other comics I see on the shelf today.

`Le


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 31, 2007)

Nothing bad can come of more zombies. There will probably be more after the Marvel Zombies/Army of Darkness crossover.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Nothing bad can come of more zombies. There will probably be more after the Marvel Zombies/Army of Darkness crossover.



 Which will be amazing.

Really, I can't see the trashing of Marvel Zombies. It is so hilariously great! I mean...its...zombies!


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Jan 31, 2007)

IIRC, AFAIK, the whole Marvel Zombies thing is just another reality in the Marvel multiverse; there was an Ultimate FF issue where Doom got the zombie FF to fight the Ult. FF.

I think they're just trying to play on the popularity of zombie flicks, overall.  It'll work for a while, then I suspect it'll be played out & it'll lay by the wayside for the most part, only to be dredged up every once in a while in various books.

I can even accept the big changes going on in Marvel via Civil War & all that.  But IMHO, there's something else that's killing Marvel.

_Bad continuity + frequent late releases/delays._  Last issue of Ultimates 2 isn't out `til March.  Characters dead in one book show up alive in another, in a point of time after their deaths, with no reference/mention/acknowledgement of said deaths.

Don't care about how much big name talent's in their corner.  Heck, sometimes it feels like these issues came about/became worse in order for Marvel to cater to said big-name talent.


----------



## TheLe (Jan 31, 2007)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> I can even accept the big changes going on in Marvel via Civil War & all that.




I think Civil War too will hurt Marvel, just as the House of M did. Civil War started out great, but it is starting to suck in all sorts of way and is becoming less and less believable. Don't forget the blatant attempt to bring back Captain Marvel. And the shock value of "Peter Parker is Spiderman" unmasking is going to be BAD for the spider-man books in the long run. It totally breaks 40+ years of continuity, which is a bad idea. Almost as bad as telling long time readers that the Peter Parker you have been reading is really a clone.

`Le


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to an image of this statue. All this contaversy has made me curious to see it. I did a quick google search and only came up with zombie comic covers from Wolverine to Capt. America


----------



## Klaus (Jan 31, 2007)

It's the cover for the Spidey/MJ wedding issue, except everyone depicted is a zombie (Spidey has a half-mask revealing his ghoulish teeth) and MJ is dead and half-eaten in his arms.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jan 31, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> It's the cover for the Spidey/MJ wedding issue, except everyone depicted is a zombie (Spidey has a half-mask revealing his ghoulish teeth) and MJ is dead and half-eaten in his arms.



Thanks

I did see that cover


----------



## TheLe (Jan 31, 2007)

I edited the 1st post so that the image shows and there is a link to the actual article and image.

`Le


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jan 31, 2007)

That is all kinds of awesome,   But then, I've been a fan of Marvel zombies.

"I can taste their tears!"


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jan 31, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> I edited the 1st post so that the image shows and there is a link to the actual article and image.
> 
> `Le



Thanks


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 1, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Hurting?  I think fans will look at the rotting zombie cover and think, "I can have both Spider-man AND zombie fun?  AWESOME!"




I concur. I have nearly negative interest in comic books, but the idea Marvel Zombies has me considering the purchase of a compilation, once they're all out (presuming it's a limited run).


----------



## TheLe (Feb 1, 2007)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> I concur. I have nearly negative interest in comic books, but the idea Marvel Zombies has me considering the purchase of a compilation, once they're all out (presuming it's a limited run).




The compilation of Marvel Zombies is available now as Hardback. Personally I thought the whole this was very weak.

I recommend you instead get ULTIMATE FANTASTIC FOUR trade paperbacks #4 and #5, which covers the first appearance of the Marvel Zombies. Those stories are very tight and way better artwork.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 1, 2007)

The zombies are popular.

Hardcover is on it's third printing.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> But I think the "Marvel Zombies" concept isn't any worse than other comics I see on the shelf today.
> `Le




Yeah and now I remember why I stopped buying Marvel comics back in 1992...


----------



## Klaus (Feb 1, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> That is all kinds of awesome,   But then, I've been a fan of Marvel zombies.
> 
> "I can taste their tears!"



 Y'see, I can't for the life of me find the appeal in reading about how Spiderman ATE his wife and his mother figure. The miniseries was poorly written, just aiming at outgrossing the reader more and more.

And I *know* I haven't outgrown comics, because I read lots of them each week.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Feb 1, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Y'see, I can't for the life of me find the appeal in reading about how Spiderman ATE his wife and his mother figure. The miniseries was poorly written, just aiming at outgrossing the reader more and more.
> 
> And I *know* I haven't outgrown comics, because I read lots of them each week.



*shrug* Different strokes and all that.  Oddly, I'm not a big time reader of superhero comics in general, but I like this series. (Of course, I ALSO like the recent Power Pack miniseries, so how's that for a change in tone?)


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 2, 2007)

marvel Zombies, why didn't someone tell me about this sooner. I am going to the comic book shop after work. 

Hasn't DC had elseworlds for a long time. Whats wrong with a zombie universe.


----------



## TheLe (Feb 5, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> marvel Zombies, why didn't someone tell me about this sooner. I am going to the comic book shop after work.
> 
> Hasn't DC had elseworlds for a long time. Whats wrong with a zombie universe.




It is interesting, but really ain't that great beyond the shock value. I found the artwork to be lame, and the storyline convoluted and full of plot holes.

I highly recommend the original Marvel Zombies storyline "Frightful Four", which appeared in the Ultimate Fantastic Four (available now in trade paperback form).







~Le


----------

